# Betta hammock?!



## SummerOj

Wow. Would this be a good idea to get lol?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

That's so cute. Most of mine shimmy themselves inside of their silk plants. Only a couple of mine actually lay on top of it. So if your betta prefers to lay on the plant, than I'd get it. It doesn't look like it would hurt their fins, but you can always run it over toilet paper or pantyhose.


----------



## doggyhog

I've heard good reviews about it, but I think you could probably make it for cheaper.  LOL


----------



## MollyJean

Lunch loves laying on top of his silk plants, where the bend a little at the top. This would probably be perfect for him.. but I'm sure I could make one at home for almost nothing.


----------



## 82028

i have that! lol my betta does not use it though


----------



## 1fish2fish

I've heard a lot of good things about them. If you order it off amazon you can get a package deal with that, a floating mirror, and a floating tunnel they can swim through for like $13


----------



## Noko

I should make one of those. All I would need is some suction cups, clear plastic string (or some aquarium safe glue), and a nice leaf from a craft store. Guess what I'm doing this weekend! XD I could make this while I am making some dividers for my tank.

My poor betta has a deformity so he can't swim so well. He can float though. I am sure he would love this since he loved hiding in a plastic flower I had in his tank.


----------



## truthequalslies

thats a cute idea my thisbe likes to rest on her filter spout


----------



## hoolagal

http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Betta...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1269511379&sr=8-1 

Amazon charges $17.99 plus $8.95 shipping

http://www.arcatapet.com/item.cfm?cat=15616

Arcatapet charges $2.37 and with shipping to canada $6


----------



## bloo97

> Guess what I'm doing this weekend! XD


I think that's a good idea. Pics! Always Pics!


----------



## dramaqueen

I'd like to get a couple of those. Petsmart has the logs but not the hammocks.


----------



## Mitsufishi

I got one for Russell at Petmart. He lays in it all the time! Very good, very worth it. I only paid 2.50 for it. Im looking for the mirror, our store was sold out of them!


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm glad to hear that they aren't as expensive as the logs. I may buy 2 or 3 then.


----------



## ScuitoAmi150

That's so cool!
Axel loves to sleep ontop of his silk flower.


----------



## Kaisa

careful guys...

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/aquariumforum/showthread.php?t=57831


----------



## Jupiter

Yikes! Good thing I didn't get one then. I had been thinking about it.


----------



## dramaqueen

Me, too.


----------



## Jupiter

Well, you can probably go to Michael's and get a leaf for about the same price!


----------



## Mitsufishi

EEEEK, Im gonna check mine when i get home!


----------



## ecoprincess

I have one in my tank....i paid $1.95 for it. Its been in there for about a week...no signs of rust at all. Will keep my eye on it a lot closer now tho.


----------



## ecoprincess

well.....i took the leaf out of the suction cup today....and yep....its started to rust already. Great concept...crap product. I wound up sticking a piece of another fake plant i have into the suction cup and making my own version of the Betta Hammock. 

1 thumb up 1 thumb down


----------

